# What is 'Far fig newton' ?



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

.....?_?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.h ... A966958260


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It was a marketing ploy back in the 90s used by Volkswagen to sell cars.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I remember a joke from that era:

What do you call a constipated German?

Far from poopin

*rimshot* :hide


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I would never own a VW. This one guy at work bought a diesel VW. He has nothing but trouble with it. Recently the transmission went out of it. The car is only three years old. Another problem is the closes dealership is over 100 miles away. He said he bought it because it gets 40 mpg. I bet he has spent all the money he saved in fuel costs fixing the piece of crap. He would been better off buying a Ford, Chevy, or Dodge. At least there are dealerships here that sell them and can fix them pretty reasonably. Now he is stuck driving his old rear wheel drive truck. That was another stupid move is buying a RWD truck here where we get up to 300 inches of snow per winter. He is one of those people with a Master's degree, but doesn't have enough common sense to beat himself out of a wet paper sack.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, Far fig newton was a vw ad, but it's a cheeky takeoff on F'ckn Groovin'. I love advertising, it's fun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On television and radio, Volkswagen proclaims itself as the purveyor of Fahrvergnugen, which some people pronounce ''far fig newton'' and which translates roughly as driving pleasure.

My mother's first car was a VW bug. Right before I was born, she was driving in a nearby town (she was already married and was living down where I am now - this would be around 1973-1974) and the engine caught fire!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ah, we all have our bug stories!! I remember driving mine, the cabin filling up with exhaust and me thinking only of getting to the bar and drinking and carousing...nevermind asphixiation!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> Ah, we all have our bug stories!! I remember driving mine, the cabin filling up with exhaust and me thinking only of getting to the bar and drinking and carousing...nevermind asphixiation!


I am glad I never owned one. I rode in one once and never again. My snowmobile is quiet compared to those. :lol My dad use to have one. He said he got good mileage, but it cost an arm and a leg to fix. He ended up getting rid of it and buying a Chrysler Imperial. He said it sucked gas, but he never had to fix it outside of tune ups.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

copper said:


> I would never own a VW. Another problem is the closes dealership is over 100 miles away.


Well, you do live in the middle of nowhere. This wouldn't be an issue in Milwaukee or other major cities. I'm sure we have VW dealers around here. (Now if one wanted a Ferrari, we'd have to drive 100 miles to Chicago to get that.)

I think most folks buy VW Bugs for the 'cute' factor. I have no clue why anybody buys the other models that are nothing to look at. At least they have improved since the 1974 Bug that was one of the vehicles I learned to drive with. It's the only car I've ever driven that lacked power brakes. It also lacked heat -- as a result of having an air-cooled engine. Though the rear engine did give great traction as you froze your a** off. Of course, they have since gone to FWD and a radiator like a real car. It was also the only car I've ever seen where the shift pattern puts reverse on the left.



copper said:


> That was another stupid move is buying a RWD truck here where we get up to 300 inches of snow per winter. *He is one of those people with a Master's degree, but doesn't have enough common sense to beat himself out of a wet paper sack.*


I know the type. My brother has at least 2 Bachelors, 2 Masters (one being an MBA), a law degree, plus did all but a dissertation in 3 different PhD programs yet he has a total lack of common sense. He bought a Nissan Pathfinder 4x4 cheap ($7,000) from a friend who was moving to Europe. He refuses to drive it in the snow because "It's too nice to go out in snow." Well, then WTF do you have a 4x4 with huge off-road tires on it if it can only be driven in warm dry weather!? Did he buy it for the tiny & highly uncomfortable interior? :con

A truck without 4x4 is an absolute joke in the snow. Hell, you can spin the tires easily enough in mere rain.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have no problems driving my 2WD Ford F150 in snow. I put about 300 lbs in the back and off I go. 4WD just lets you get stuck in more inaccessible places. Since I don't plan to take my truck off road it doesn't matter. I have driven my old truck (2003 Dodge 2WD) through some pretty fun stuff. Down streams, up embankments, 40 degree rock faces...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> I have no problems driving my 2WD Ford F150 in snow. I put about 300 lbs in the back and off I go. 4WD just lets you get stuck in more inaccessible places. Since I don't plan to take my truck off road it doesn't matter. I have driven my old truck (2003 Dodge 2WD) through some pretty fun stuff. Down streams, up embankments, 40 degree rock faces...


I only use my 4 wheel drive to go up some of the slick steep hills here and at the stop signs where it gets real slick but you have to take off like a bat out of hell to get going. It also comes in handy when you go throw a huge mogul that the plow left and end up getting stuck. Just flip the switch and the way you go. Outside of that I am in RWD. Here it just makes since if you are going to buy a truck, buy a four wheel drive. They have better resale value here due to people wanting used ones to put plows on, and we get very huge amounts of snow.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> > I would never own a VW. Another problem is the closes dealership is over 100 miles away.
> ...


According to Volkswagen the closes dealership to Houghton is 90 miles away in Thunder Bay, Ontario. Yeah, that is true if the VW can float on water and zip across Lake Superior. That is what the lady told the guy at work when he was trying to find the closes dealership to work on it. :lol

4x4 drive also is good for going up some of the steep icy streets here. It is no fun spinning sideways on a hill and sliding down it. Bring your brothers truck up we will give it a good test. :lol


----------

